# Am i overreacting?



## asanisimasa (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi. I'm 7 months pregnant and work at a hospital. Today, my shift ran really long and I got out of work late. Usually I take the train home, so I didn't have money to rent a car service, so it looks like I'll have to take the train anyway... but it's a really long trip and have to get up early tomorrow.
My boyfriend was unable to pick me up though, which surprised me because he's come to my rescue before. But he's the president of his student body at school and they were having a holiday event tonight, the last of the semester, where he was expected to give a speech and host a farewell dinner for some students leaving for a trip to Germany. Also, it would take him an hour to get home to get the car to pick me up.
But I feel like he should still do it anyway, and I'm really hurt that he won't. Am I overreacting?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

Pregnancy has a tendency to make us more emotional than we otherwise would be. You have been working hard, am tiered and have a long trip home. On top of that, you are hormonal. 

Yes, because of all te above, you are a little sensitive.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Is there anyone else who can pick you up?

Can you get a taxi from the train station to home?


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm afraid yes you are. Sorry.


----------



## k22 (Dec 4, 2014)

You stated: Today, my shift ran really long and I got out of work late. 

So it seems that this is not the norm, so your man probably put all his needs ahead of yours because he is not psychic and did not know you would be late. However, in the future I suggest that you send him a message a few hours early if you know you will be late and ask if he will be around. You made it sound like he was a very busy guy.....just saying.

Just give him the benefit of being a busy good guy. Being pregnant can be a ***** with our emotions (I couldn't not watch any sad shows or I would cry). 
You will be fine, and if you are working while pregnant take it easy, but you sound like a smart mama to be. 
Congrats btw.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

YES. You being pregnant gives you a pass but you are overreacting.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

If your car broke down on the side of a deserted road he should drop everything and come get you (or help you find someone who can). But if you have your usual means of transportation to get you home, there isn't a reason for him to drop everything.


----------



## Chocaholic (Nov 30, 2014)

Unfortunately yes you are overreacting. You can still use your normal mode of transportation but are tired which is understandable but your bf has commitments that he can't get out of which have been planned well in advance.


----------

